# Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten



## wotan01 (22. Juni 2012)

*Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Hallo,

welches Motherboard würdet Ihr empfehlen für 2 GTX 670. Zusätzlich sollte noch Platz sein für eine PCIe Soundkarte. Habe zurzeit ein Asus P8P67 mit einem Intel I7. Preis bis 300 €.

wotan


----------



## Vagas (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

O.O
Ich wollte grad ein neues Thema erstellen mit demselben Titel <.<
Ja bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Board für 2x GTX670 ^^
Habe an das Asus Rampage IV Gene.


MfG


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Du kannst das ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU nehmen, das ist schön günstig und kann SLI, allerdings würde ich eher einen GTX 690 nehmen statt 2x GTX 670


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Ich würde zu einem der hier greifen:
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Teurere Boards bringen diesbezüglich nicht mehr Leistung...


----------



## Vagas (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Vom Preis her wesentlich besser <.<
Welches MB hat die bessere Verarbeitung/Qualität??? Asrock oder Gigabyte?

Arbeiten die Asus GTX670 mit einem Asus MB besser???


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Zwei mal 670er + soundkarte begrenzt die suche ergeblich .
Damit 2x8 Lanes für die Grakas bleiben bei verwendung einer Soundkarte bleibt nicht viel an Auswahl 

zb das ...

Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*



Vagas schrieb:


> Arbeiten die Asus GTX670 mit einem Asus MB besser???



Nein, das spielt keine Rolle.

Ich würde Dein Board behalten, und eine GTX690 kaufen. Da ist außerdem die Mikroruckler-Geschichte besser gelöst als bei 2 dedizierten Karten: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## Vagas (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Welches Board meinst du Softy???


----------



## der_knoben (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Motherboard für 2 Grafikkarten*

Das P8P67 von Asus.


----------

